# zucchinni



## norman williams (Mar 6, 2008)

my zuchinni puts on pretty yellow blooms but they fall off and no fruit develops. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Get a small brush & 'act like a bee'... Pollinate them & see if the fruit sets.

Been pretty warm for this time of year (at least here), some things are doing well & other are a bust. Good luck!


----------



## norman williams (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for the tip, will be a bee today!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> Get a small brush & 'act like a bee'... Pollinate them & see if the fruit sets.
> 
> Been pretty warm for this time of year (at least here), some things are doing well & other are a bust. Good luck!


WR, this may be a dumb question but how do you use the brush to self pollinate?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

How far along your plants? You may just have all "male" flowers at the moment. Finkikin. You are using the brush to move pollen from the male flower to the female(fruit) flower like a bee would when its gathering pollen. You use a small hobby brush to do it. Take the brush and get the pollen on it and move it to the female flower.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Alot of folks out i my neck of the woods plant zinnias and cosmos in their veggie gardens to help attract more bees to pollinate their crops.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

a feather will work also


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

just break off a male flower, and rub it in the female flower.

no brush or feathers needed.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

maybe just eat the flowers. They're pretty tasty I heard.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

All i do is pull a male flower and dab it aagainst all the open female flowers and there u go garden sex be sure to do it by around 10:00 because most the flowers are closed by then


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

in my experience early in the season its not uncommon to get few fruit. but just wait you will have more than you can give away soon enough


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the same thing going on, all male flowers. You can tell the male flowers because they are just on the end of slender shoots. The female flower should have a bulbus fruit starting and you can break off the male flower, pull the petals back and expose the stamen (penis) which has pollen on it. Rub it on the female stigma (vajayjay) and let nature takes its course. I recommend playing soft music while doing this.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Ours have been producing like crazy here, been harvesting at least 5 a day per plant (both zucchini & yellow).

:cheers:


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

w_r_ranch said:


> Ours have been producing like crazy here, been harvesting at least 5 a day per plant (both zucchini & yellow).
> 
> :cheers:


Man, you are like a garden whisperer!!!!

VERY IMPRESSIVE!


----------

